# Goat Sharing vs Cow Sharing



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

I was on the real milk web site and saw where some are selling milk through a cow share program. Does anyone have any information on this and would it work for goats? Just wondering if it makes the sale of the milk legal.,with out having to get a license for Animal use and then dieing the color of the milk.
Thanks
FLOYD


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, nothing is legal in Texas Floyd except the grade A liscense. But nearly everyone who has gotten their liscense so far tells you that the inspector will tell you point blank...make sure you have a market for the milk you are going to produce, sell milk. With no real teeth in the laws having it written down on contracts that you are selling milk seems counterproductive. Sell your milk as soap or pet milk. Mine is now soap milk, with th stupid pet milk liscense someone in the club started!!! You have to legally dye your milk blue..or is it green  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right and I am not coloring my milk don't even want my animals to have blue or green milk


----------

